# HTC One S - Gibt es etwas wie einen Dateimanager?



## d1rtyd3vil14 (19. August 2012)

hey  

ich wollte mal fragen, ob es beim HTC One S / Android4+Sense4 so etwas wie einen Dateimanager gibt, in den ich reingehen kann und von dem aus ich Dateien verschicken kann.

Oder besteht die Möglichkeit, sich einene Ordner im Menü zu erstellen, in den ich reingegen kann, und dort dann die Dateien habe, die ich vom Computer aus reingezogen habe?


----------



## Timsu (19. August 2012)

ES Datei Explorer ist ziemlich gut.


----------



## Pikus (19. August 2012)

Jap, den nutze ich auch und kann ihn wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (19. August 2012)

okay, dann werde ich den mal ausprobieren, wurde mir auch shcon ans Herz gelegt.. aber ich dachte, dass es vielleicht auch ohne geht 

danke euch


----------



## iceman2501 (19. August 2012)

total commander ist meiner meinung immer noch das mass aller dinge auf android geräten

mfg


----------

